# Outside Grow- Firsty



## sTuNNed oNe (May 6, 2009)

Alright guys soo, I am germinating a new batch of seeds now after my other batch of seeds failed to even sprout =[. After the seeds germinate, I plan on putting them in cups filled with Miracle-Gro Moisture Control, and will be in a room with a single fluorescent light bulb. Has anyone use the Moisture Control soil? And will my one fluorescent light bulb be enough? And how long should I have the light on for them? If this turns bad with the light I may just put them outside in the spot I had last. I have a group of twenty five seeds and my last batch of twenty seeds was just put in a terrible bit of soil with roots through it all.


----------



## FlyingNatural (May 6, 2009)

How are you starting your seeds?Miracle grow soil is not good for sproutlings IMO,I would use a soiless mix or something less commercial.I have had great success vegging under florescent lamps and flowering under HPS.But your gonna need more then one.I used four, four foot floro fixtures with two ecolux warm/cool bulbs in each,and the lights have to be almost touching the plants.Miracle grow soils make it difficult to gauge what your plant is receiving as far as nutes go.I did 24hr under the floros,but you can do other cycles.If I were you,I would decide now wether you want them in or out.Moving them from lights to the outside can stress them out,and turn them into herms.Currently I have about 60 lil ones in 1/2 foxfarms happy frog,1/4perlite,1/4vermiculite mix, all soaking in the sun.They are all well on their way,and will soon be transported to my area.I grow many so I don't have to bother with lights in the winter (my wifes medicine,i don't smoke) and in case of hardship I have enough for her.Stay cool and keep us posted..Good luck


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2009)

Read the Resources and the stickys Then ask about what you don't understandeace:


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 6, 2009)

Okay guys, really appreciate all the help. I think I'm deciding to start them outside and keeping them out there. It just boiled down to being to hard to do at my house for the time being. There germinating right now and I'll be moving them outside as soon as it's done. And, the easiest soils I can get a hold of are...

- Miracle Gro Potting Soil
- Miracle Gro Moisture Control
- Miracle Gro Organic
- Scotts Humus and Manure
- Something called Homelite Potting Soil or something...?

And that's about all I can think of right now. I'll check back at my local store to see what other soils are there. I've also looked all over my neighborhood for Fox Farms soil, and the closest one is an hour and a half away.


----------



## FlyingNatural (May 8, 2009)

Well,if that is all that is available I would get some potting soil and add some sand or perlite to it,to make it drain well.Super moist soil will damage young roots.After your plants are established you can put them in MG soil.It sux that's what is available,but you'll have to make due of course
A good rule of thumb is,to plan your grows in the off season so you will not be running around and starting late.I have all my stuff b4 the snow melts  GOod Luck


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 9, 2009)

So what if I buy the Miracle Gro potting soil, buy some perlite as well, mix the two and put them in little kinda, cardboard looking Mcdonalds carrier-looking flower pots. They look all cardboard and like the Mcdonalds or Burger King carrier for drinks. I would add the sand a couple days later. Is Miracle Gro potting soil with perlite okay for that?


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 9, 2009)

Or I just get a regular potting soil, no Miracle Gro product but just a normal other potting mix.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 9, 2009)

You could go either way buy potting soil, compost, sand, perlite mix together and use it(that is what I would do) or buy MG and use it. Thats up to you, but if you do use MG you should add dolomite lime to it for a buffer agent. Just remember if you buy the 3 month feed then no extra nutes needed for that 3 months. Then when you do need to add nutes (if using MG nutes) only use 1/4 strength as it is very strong for MJ. But the choice is yours bro it's your grow, good luck...take care..


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 9, 2009)

Also don't just forget about the seeds you placed out earlier in the woods. As it gets warmer and the ground temps rise there is a good chance that your seeds will still germinate if they are viable. I would keep an eye out for them you just never know. Like I told you before you just put them into the ground to "early" as the ground warms you may just find a little surprise out there waiting...take care..PS you do realize you have 2 threads running about the same thing...Peace and good luck Bro.


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 9, 2009)

Thanks man, well yeah the other thread started out with my old grow though so I started a new one a couple days ago for this. And the weather has definitely turned around, it's really warm now. It's supposed to stay like this for awhile. Thanks for all the help though guys, really appreciate it, I'll keep you updated, going to the store now!


----------



## FlyingNatural (May 9, 2009)

I hope all the feedback helps,Maybe you could start yourself a compost pile for next year and cut out the middle man  be careful and good luck


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 9, 2009)

Okay so this is what I got, straight up potting soil with no fertilizers or additives or anything like that. I also got little foam cups to start the seeds out in. Will I be okay to get some perlite and that should fine for the seeds until the 2nd or 3rd week when I'll have to get some plant food and some bigger flowering pots?


----------



## asafaah (May 9, 2009)

i have a pic in my profile with a plant grown in miracle grow potting soil.its the one that is full and round,wood container.i have since switched to foxfarm and will never go back. Foxfarm is like steroids for your girls.


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 9, 2009)

I would LOVE to get some Fox Farms on my hands but it's just not available in my area and ordering it isn't an option, it sucks.


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 10, 2009)

Aight, so I planted all my seeds into the little styrofoam cups but I forgot to bring water with me when I did. Is it a big deal for the soil to be watered the first day? I can prolly water it tomorrow or something and the potting soil was moist so... is it a huge problem? And how long will it be able to go without the water?


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 12, 2009)

Okay so here's how things are right now. I have 23 foam cups with Homelife Potting Soil, and Miracle- Gro Perlite. The foam cups have holes in the bottoms and the cups have a had two hours worth of rain under three sunny days. After two or so weeks, I was thinking about putting in Miracle Gro Organic Plant Food, mix something with my potting soil that can fertilize. Any opinions or helpful answers?


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 14, 2009)

bump.


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 14, 2009)

Just wanted to say that Kelloggs planting mix is TERRIBLE. I bought some one time thinking it was good because it didn't have nuts in it. It killed all my seedlings because it molded inside the pots. I have thought about sending them a email telling them to get effed!


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 15, 2009)

...okay. Well does anyone have any helpful advice?


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 15, 2009)

I'll try to help you. If your seedlings are doing well, I wouldn't give them any nutes yet. Transplant them into something bigger, say one gallon pots, then use 1/4 strength nutes on them and see how they react. You should get a nice burst of growth in a week after transplanting them into the bigger pots. Also, remember to let them dry well enough before transplanting, so that you don't have a bunch of wet soil break off of the plant. A perfect transplant is dry enough that it pops out of the container it's in without loosing any of the dirt/roots.


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 15, 2009)

If all you have right now is seeds in cups of dirt, keep them slightly moist and don't give them any nutes yet at all. As for watering right away, it's not that big a deal, just go back and see if everything is moist, if not, sprinkle the cups with a couple spoon fulls of water. It's a critticle time for the seeds and over watering is worse for them than less water. You might consider germinating the seeds before planting them into dirt next time, it helps alot of people grow plants because it illiminates the error factor(i.e over watering) that occurs when you plant a seed straight into the ground.


----------



## tcbud (May 15, 2009)

dont feed them any nutes! they are babies! start feeding them sometime after first transplant or bout a month old if they are going from those containers to the ground.  If you feed the anything now they may die....
Read the thread on how to grow Marijauna, it is around here somewhere.
Good luck and out....


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 16, 2009)

Sweet, I have had 9 sprouted today out of the twenty three. I'm hoping more are on the way but for now I'm already happy with nine.


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 16, 2009)

congrats bro im about to start my first outdoor grow soon, and this is getting me excited


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 17, 2009)

thanks man, and good luck with your crop, I hope it turns out all good.


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 17, 2009)

bad bad news. I went to check out my plants today and discovered all the cups knocked over with all the soil out of around ten of em. I saved 12 or so and theres still 9 or 10 sproutees. I cannot even begin to express my dissapointment. It looks like an animal got to them. The remaining cups are back up but do you think there will be consequences for them lying over like that for too long? How can i keep those devils away?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 17, 2009)

Hey stunned, happened to me plenty of times. The seedlings (for me at least) have never died from this happening, might stress 'em a bit, but in my experience they continue to grow when knocked over and start bending towards the light source. I'd put some repellent near the area or a little fence that won't be noticable from the air or ground, chicken wire or something.


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 17, 2009)

Well, at least thats good to hear but I'm still so angry, pissed, and dissapointed. I had so many seeds set up out there and I lost so many because of one stupid animal. I'm kicking myself I hadn't taken care of the animal problem beforehand but I was thinking animals would only become interested after the plant was taking shape but I was wrong. Now, I'm really nervous it'll happen again before I get back to the spot in time to set up a fence. How's a fence with wire from a fishing rod around the area?


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 18, 2009)

You can do alot to keep the beasts away, a fence is number 1. Pee in the area and use skunk scent and 90 percent of animals will bail. You also might consider caging the plants in with a hardware cloth or chicken wire mesh. I've buried plants in wire mesh and covered them as well with the mesh. When you are first growing in an area, especially an area not easy to look at each day, you will find out about all the pests as time goes on. Don't be surprised if you have battles with bugs, gophers, deer, and the most scary of all pests, man!


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 19, 2009)

So i looped two pieces of rope around the grow spot kinda just for deer. Now im moving my plants into large potz once sunday marks two weeks. Should I mix an organic fertilizer into the new soil for the bigger pots?


----------



## Daverenich (May 20, 2009)

If you got a walmart by you, they sell this little greenhouse thing.. i think jippy makes it.. anyways they work very well to start out... I ilways germinate in paper towel, but when the sprout pop them in there for about a week.. its small wasy to hide and works very very good.. just an idea, dont just throw them outside because they will die.. get them a few inches and when you move them outside make sure they are safe, away from hard rain, when is started i built a tiny greenhouse i mean real tiny.. just to get the stems tough then took it off and no worries from there.. but good luck, and deff. dont usde miracle grow crap.. tried that once and will never do it again!


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 21, 2009)

You got it all wrong, I'm already just about two weeks into growing outside and I'm moving the plants out of little foam cups into large flower pots. Now, should I mix a fertilizer into the potting soil for the bigger pots when I transfer the plants?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 22, 2009)

what size pots? if your organic then yes i would only add for trace elements/micros. kelp meal, adzomite, weak epsom solution. maybe a LITTLE bloodmeal or coffee grounds.  work on establishing our soil then in couple weeks after that hit em w/ a weak nitro. if your useing chems then just soil & plant wait couple more weeks then fert.


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 22, 2009)

Okay, the Miracle Gro Organic Plant Food is 7-2-1 which isn't really good is it? I'm looking to get a fertilizer 20-20-20? I don't know, I'm very confused on this whole subject with nutes. If anyone could kindly point me in the right direction. Should I be getting a fertilizer that is something that mixes into the soil? Or am I getting a liquid-based plant food I give to the plants every week or so? Thank you.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 22, 2009)

you want a liquid sounds like to me. the npk value of the MG is something youd want for veg growth. high Nitrogen for foliage growth, Phosphorous for photosynthesis & buds, & K (phophorous) is needed for root & cell structure. so feed this high nitro up until flower then give a high phos fert 1st & 5th weeks of flower. theres alot more about it but thats up 2 u.


----------



## smokeup420 (May 22, 2009)

i dnt wanna read everything but i red some, i just wanna add MG the nute that already added for the 3 month supply in the soil is not the right NPK, its actually bad for Marijuana plants...oh just red yea 20-20-20 is fine from MG just use 1/2 or 1/4 recomended strength to see if ur plant can handle it then gradually move up.and keep ur p.h 6.5 so it will take in the nute properly.get urself a ph test kit, not the meter it doesnt work.


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 25, 2009)

Okay so I went to Home Depot and found an 18-18-21 Tomato Plant Food. Will this be okay to use during my veg stage and it's been two weeks since I planted the seeds so should I start using the food now? I also succesfully transported 9 of my plants into large 8 inch flower pots and one of my seeds actually sprouted for the first time after two weeks, isn't that kind of strange?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 26, 2009)

if this is all you can get then i say use it. just make sure your plants are asking for nutes b4 u decide 2 dose em. 4-6 wks usually is when they will need. also only give em 1/4 strength application then next feeding give em a 1/2 strength. watch em 4 any sign of burn, when you faintly see yellow tips then u know youve got the highest dose that they can take. get a fert that has a higher middle # for flower though. like a 5-10-5 or 10-20-10 these 2 are identical but 10-20-10 is twice as concentrated.


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot man, are you sure it's 4-6 weeks and not like after 2 or 3?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 26, 2009)

plant has enough food stored in it to maintain for 4-6 weeks from time it breaks ground. i usually wait til they start looking pale then hit w/ weak solution.


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Jun 1, 2009)

Okay guys, I'm a little nervous, I went to check out my plants and about half of them appear to have brown spots in the leaves and they're starting to wilt. They've gotten water about once or twice a week from rainfall and they've been growing for a good 2 and a half or 3 weeks w/o any nutes. Do you think it's just a nute deficiency? I've been spraying them with an anti-bug thing since they've started growing so I don't think it's bugs.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 1, 2009)

just cause it rained couple times a week doesnt mean that theyre getting enough water. get yourself a rain guage. they need @ least an 1" of water a week in the seedling stage & lots more as they get bigger. we NEED PICS. im guessing u should stop hoseing em down w/ bug spray.


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm going back there today and I'll get pictures. I'm also buying a ph meter today for it, and yes I know it was a big mistake not having one but I was only going to get one if a problem came along like this. I the soil's not acidic enough, I mix lime with it correct? And if it's too acidic I do...?


----------



## LassChance (Jun 2, 2009)

sTuNNed oNe said:
			
		

> So what if I buy the Miracle Gro potting soil, buy some perlite as well, mix the two and put them in little kinda, cardboard looking Mcdonalds carrier-looking flower pots. They look all cardboard and like the Mcdonalds or Burger King carrier for drinks. I would add the sand a couple days later. Is Miracle Gro potting soil with perlite okay for that?



I suggest the manure and humus over the MG potting soil. That way, YOU can control the nutes.  MG comes with slow release ferts already in it in ratios not particularly good for MJ. It's also very heavy and needs perlite to lighten it.

Also, if you're growing outside, you still need to start the plants in pots because a hard rain will destroy young seedlings.  Let them get five inches tall or so before transplanting them into the ground. Prepare your outside soil by loosening it with a pick/shovel, then mix in a lot of the manure/humus.

Lass


----------



## Hick (Jun 2, 2009)

sTuNNed oNe said:
			
		

> I'm going back there today and I'll get pictures. I'm also buying a ph meter today for it, and yes I know it was a big mistake not having one but I was only going to get one if a problem came along like this. I the soil's not acidic enough, I mix lime with it correct? And if it's too acidic I do...?



Lime is a ph buffer. It will work attempt to maintain a neutral reading.."7.0"


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, went to Home Depot today and got an electronic ph meter which I brought to my grow spot and it read 6.9-7.0 in all soils so it isn't the ph level. I then proceeded to add my nutrients to each pot with water which was about 1/4 of the recommended amount. Hopefully things will get better, how long if I fixed things will it take the plant to start looking normal again?


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Jun 3, 2009)

Yikes, I almost forgot to mention that as I was backing out to leave the area of my spot (my car is a good distance from the plant spot) another car came winding down the dirt road behind me. He stopped came back to my car and looked at my friend and I and asked what we were doing there. Quick to respond because I'd had an excuse if anyone saw us, I told him we had been jogging just b/c we liked the area, and I always sweat profusely every time I go to tend the plants. Anyway, he told us it's private property and that we probably shouldn't be back there. =[. I'm thinking next time I'll take my bike or drive there at night.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 3, 2009)

haha probly a safe idea. but da** bro that sucks im sorry to hear it


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Oct 19, 2009)

haha, long time no see guys. Well, I let my plants grow in those woods another month and a half with no personal care to them or anything. Well, two of the plants had grown to be very large, but I knew I couldn't take care of them so my friend and I destroyed them. We were afraid of them being found. I have regretted that decision every day since then. =[[[[[


----------

